# Nordeifel



## jesusjones (16. Oktober 2001)

Hallo zusammen,

kommt jemand aus der so schönen Nordeifel und hat Lust ein Greenhorn mit zunehemen?


----------



## Hein (16. Oktober 2001)

Hi,
ich bin gerade aus der Nordeifel gekommen  

Da prima Wetter ist und ich z.Zt. Urlaub hab, werd ich wohl auch in den nächsten Tagen regelmässig dort sein.

Meld dich halt mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (23. Oktober 2001)

Wir haben vor diesen Winter mal ne Tour in Roetgen Sonntags Vormittags (9:30 Uhr) zu starten
Wer Interesse hat kann sich ja bei mir melden
[email protected] 

Im Sommer fahren wir immer Donnerstags Abends im Aachener Wald
de Prattdreivers Freundeskreis von Mountainbikern


----------



## profilmax (24. Oktober 2001)

Schau doch mal bei http://www.bsv-profil.de vorbei...


----------



## Eifelbiker (1. November 2001)

Klar.......habe ich Intresse.


----------



## pratt (6. November 2001)

SONNTAG 11.11.01
Treffpunkt um 9:30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Fritüre Knauf an der Bundesstraße in ROETGEN wenn es nicht Regnet.
Wir werden mit 3 - 5 Leuten da sein.
Schön, wenn sich noch paar Biker einfinden könnten. 
Geplant sind so 30 km wenn das Wetter nicht alzu mies ist.
Eine kleine Landkarte mit dem Treffpunkt  und andere Infos findet Ihr auf unserer Homepage (unter Newsletter) 

de Prattdreivers


----------



## pratt (10. November 2001)

Es bleibt dabei
Sonntag 11.11.01  9:30 in Roetgen
an der Bundesstraße vor dem Bahnübergang rechts (von Aachen kommend)
zieht Euch warm an 

Pis Morgen


allesvördorpratt


----------



## jesusjones (12. November 2001)

Tja,eigentlich wollte ich ja gestern mitfahren...
....mein Bett hatte aber Ausnahmsweise die besseren Argumente 

Wie war´s denn?
Wann ist denn der nächste Ausritt geplant?


----------



## pratt (12. November 2001)

Es war ganz gut. 
Wir waren zu acht (Nordostbelgier) 
am Ende haben wir noch 2 Biker mit Ortskentnissen getroffen die uns zum Hasselbach gelotst haben.

Rückblick mit Fotos und Höhenprofil findest Du auf unserer Hompage (gefahrene Touren > So 11.11.01 in Roetgen)

Den nächsten Ausritt findest Du auch auf unserer Homepage (wo wir uns wann und wo das nächste mal treffen)

HOMEPAGE


----------



## Hein (12. November 2001)

Hasselbachgraben ist genial. Danach habt Ihr doch bestimmt noch einen halben Tag ein breites Grinsen auf dem Gesicht gehabt. Ich hoff niemand ist im Bach gelandet. Seid Ihr den Trail bis runter zur Staumauer gefahren?


----------



## pratt (12. November 2001)

Wir sind den Hasselbachgraben leider nur so 2-3 km gefahren.
Da wir keine Ortskentnisse hatten sind wir zuerst nur mal +- breitere Wege gefahren.
Das nächste mal fähst Du sicher mal mit und zeigst uns das Revier ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (12. November 2001)

Klar

ich wär auch gestern gern dabei gewesen aber So-morgens klappt bei mir dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr.
Den Hasselbachgraben kann man von Schüttelpuhl bis zum Vorbecken der Dreilägerbachtalsperre fahren. Von dort dann weiter auf dem Schleebachgraben runter zur Staumauer. Alles feinster Singletrail.
Wenn Du magst kann ichs Dir auf einem Kartenscan zuschicken.
Waren gestern viel Leute im Wald?


----------



## pratt (12. November 2001)

Für November waren doch noch einige Leute im Wald.

Deinen Kartenscan nehme ich dankend an


----------



## Heimwerker King (14. November 2001)

Hi,

"Hasselbachgraben"   uns "feinster Singeltrail" hört sich gut an. Wo ist das, kann ich auch für die Jungs aus der Kölnerregion den Kartenscan bekommen.

Gruß
Lord61

PS Hat einer ne´Ahnung ob die neuen Schilder für die Biketouren rund um Bad Münstereifel stehen.


----------



## jesusjones (14. November 2001)

www.mtb-eifel.de

Dort habe ich gestern sowas gelesen....


----------



## THREE60 (16. November 2001)

> Hasselbachgraben

Ganz net gibt aber besseres in der Ecke - Graben ist zwar ganz nett aber alles nen bischen flach.  z.b. Eupener Stause.


----------



## Thorsten (16. November 2001)

Tag!
Ist mal einer von Euch diese Touren von www.mtb-eifel.de gefahren? Zwei davon habe ich ausprobiert und die waren nicht so der Hit! Mit den Auto hätte ich da Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (16. November 2001)

@three60

am Graben selber kannste natürlich nicht viele Höhenmeter machen; ist ja an einem Bach entlang.

Welche Ecken kannst Du denn am Stausee Eupen empfehlen?


----------



## THREE60 (26. November 2001)

Getzbachtal und Trail an der Weser (von Petergensfeld zum Stausee)

Kartenscann bei Bedarf möglich.

Ralf


----------



## pratt (26. November 2001)

Hallo Ralf,

Dein Kartenscan kannst Du mir gerne zumailen.

Im Eupener Wald fahren wir auch schonmal. Ist ganz gut dort.
Empfehlen kann ich auch von der Wesertalsperre runter zur Diepbach.

Übrigens: 
Sonntag treffen wir uns um 9:00 Uhr in Eynatten (Belgien) auf dem Parkplatz an der Kirche zur MTB-Tour.
Gefahren werden so 40 km in Richtung Roetgen.
Wer Lust hat kann gerne mitkommen.
Weitere Infos


----------



## THREE60 (1. Dezember 2001)

>Wesertalsperre runter zur Diepbach

Wo genau ist der Trail? Was gibts sonst noch in der Ecke.

hier der Link zum kartensacann

http://www-users.rwth-aachen.de/ralf.rodemann/eupen/eupen.jpg


----------



## pratt (1. Dezember 2001)

Der Trail beginnt am Forsthaus Mospert.
Von dort immer immer geradeaus Richtung Diebach (sieht man ganz Toll auf Deinem Kartenscann {vieleicht mal komprimieren der läd bei mir noch immer}).
 Zuerst geht es flach dann ganz leicht bergab und am ende steil runter.
Macht besonders viel Spaß, wenn man einen Biker im Nacken und einem vor dem Vorderrad hat.

ÜBRIGENS das bleibt dabei Morgen 09:00 Uhr in Eynatten (Nordostbelgien) MTB-Tour gratis für jeden.

Das Ergebnis, Fotos Tourdaten und Höhenprofil könnt Ihr ab morgen Nachmittag wie immer auf  www.pratt.de.vu sehen.{vieleicht mal komprimieren der läd bei mir noch immer}


----------



## pratt (8. Dezember 2001)

MORGEN BIKEN WIR IN EUPEN.
Wenn Ihr wollt könnt Ihr alle mitfahren.

SONNTAG 09.12.01
Treffpunkt um 9:00 Uhr in EUPEN
vor dem Bistro Palmata (Kreisverkehr zwischen, Frankendelle, Schönefeld, Judenstraße und Kaperberg)
Tour von ca. 35 km Länge. 
Jung's zieht Euch warm an    etwirdkalt brrr.

Übrigens Hasselbachgraben, den kenne ich jetzt genauer (sogar von der anderen Seite des Weges).
Bilder davon und unserer Tour von letzten Sonntag findet Ihr hier:
http://www.pratt.de.vu/tour-01-12-02-eynatten.html


----------



## Hein (8. Dezember 2001)

Hi MIO

die beiden Umleitungsschilder am Graben sind wirklich kurios. Hatte leider nie eine Cam dort dabei. Wäre nett, wenn Du mir das Bild von Deiner HP in einer besseren Auflösung zuschicken könntest.  [email protected]
Viel Spass am Sonntag.


----------



## Hein (11. Dezember 2001)

@ jesusjones

liegt Schnee in Simmerath?


----------



## jesusjones (11. Dezember 2001)

*@hein* 

bisher noch nicht...ich find´s schade....

...aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden   

fährst du gern im schnee?


----------



## Hein (11. Dezember 2001)

Der Vadder meines Patenkindes fragte mich eben,  ob ich eine Schneeinfo habe. Nun hat er eine bzw. keine 
besten Dank auch

Richtig begeistern kann mich biken im Schnee nicht. Aber noch schlimmer: Ich hab im Moment überhaupt keine Zeit zu biken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesusjones (11. Dezember 2001)

ok, habe verstanden!
sobald es schneit bist du sofort informiert  ist das was?


----------



## Hein (11. Dezember 2001)

... das wär doch ein Angebot 

Dazu gratis noch ein aktueller Trailbeschaffenheitsbericht, Schneekettenempfehlung, Lawinenwarnung und Schneekristallanalyse 

Weitere Niederschläge: http://www.meteo.uni-bonn.de/forschung/gruppen/radar/eaz.html


----------



## jesusjones (13. Dezember 2001)

*@ HEIN* 


also so wie ich das im moment sehe (745) kannst du spätestens morgen mittag zum rodeln kommen. 

schaut sehr schneeig <--- ??   aus


----------



## jesusjones (20. Dezember 2001)

huhu...melde hiermit schnee und rodel gut!
heute morgen der weg nach aachen war grausam 
kaum liegt schnee und schon können die pkw´s der städter nicht schneller als 30 fahren  eigenartig   
bin ich froh daß ich morgen nicht mehr raus muss 

in diesem sinne....frohe weihnachten und so


----------



## Hein (20. Dezember 2001)

Besten Dank für die Info.

Werd ich mich wohl mal an einem Wheinachtstag in die Eifel aufmachen. Ich hoff, dass Ihr uns Städtern bis dahin noch ein wenig Schnee übrig gelassen habt.


----------



## Hein (30. Januar 2002)

Heut am Rursee gewesen. 14° am See und 11° aufem Kermeter. Sahnemässig. Dreimal den Sonnenuntergang gesehen.
Wär der Schlamm was wärmer, hätt man auch in kurzer Hose biken können. Ich war vier Stunden unterwegs und keine Menschenseele gesehen. Weiter so!!!


----------



## jesusjones (1. Februar 2002)

genau das ist das problem!!!
den ganzen winter durch war ich topfit, kaum wirds milder und "bike-freundlicher" liege ich flach 
naja, wird auch wieder besser - hoffentlich bleibts noch ein bisserl so geil da draussen...


----------



## Hein (1. Februar 2002)

Na denn wünsch ich Dir gute Besserung.

Ich denk morgennachmittag werd ich wohl noch mal in die Eifel kommen.


----------



## jesusjones (2. Februar 2002)

heute ist "eifel-föhn"  
das heißt: blauer himmel und SONNE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jesusjones (2. Februar 2002)




----------



## jesusjones (2. Februar 2002)




----------



## Hein (2. Februar 2002)

Der Wheinachtsmann hat eine Digicam gebracht?

Werd mir den Eifelföhn gleich mal anschauen. Biken in kurzer Hose Anfang Febuar


----------



## pratt (2. Februar 2002)

Ihr habt ja in Simmerath Straßen wie in Belgien (schlechter Zustand).

Werde mich morgen aber auch aufs Bike schwingen  FREU.

Viel Glück mit Deiner Digicam


----------



## jesusjones (2. Februar 2002)

die straßen haben durch den schnee mächtig was abbekommen...tja

die digicam hab ich schon a bisserl länger 
gab es mal im mediamarkt für 444,- . dafür geht das teil total in ordnung 
was anderes, ich hätte lust mit euch mal eine von den sonntagstouren zufahren. verfolge die sache immer gespannt auf deiner hp und über den newslätter  
um bei euch mitfahren zudürfen, reichts aus wenn ich die stützräder daheim lasse?


----------



## pratt (2. Februar 2002)

Du brauchst nur Sonntag, Pünktlich um 9:00 Uhr mit einem Bikeähnlichen Objekt in Eynatten zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dotheridething (4. Februar 2002)

Ja, genau!!! 
Der Februar scheint wohl schon dieses Jahr zu einem Monat zu werden, an dem man es ohne Probleme mit kurzer Bikerhose aushalten kann und nem vernünftig kurzen Trikot. 

Als ich "die Kurze" jetzt am Wochenende wieder aufm Trail anhatte, habe ich mich gefragt, wie ich es den ganzen Winter mit der längeren "Schwester" aushalten konnte.  

Am Blausteinsee war diesen SAmstag mächtig was los. Wie es der Zufall wollte, hab ich sogar schon die ersten Mädels on bikes gesehn  

Da macht es doch doppelt so viel Spaß zu biken - oder  

Ich hoffe von diesem überragend schönem Wetter bekommen wir noch ne Menge ab. Denn das is die optimale Abwechslung zum hiesigen Karnevalsgetümmel.   

Keep on rollin`
Drake


----------



## jesusjones (4. Februar 2002)

ich bin heilfroh wenn das "karneval gesöcks" sich wieder trollt und bis nächstes jahr hinterm ofen hockt

tatata


----------



## dotheridething (4. Februar 2002)

Wie Recht Du hast!!! 

Zum Glück haben wir ja dieses Jahr schon mal die Sonne in dieser "tollen"  Karnevalszeit gesehn, so daß wir wissen, was danach wieder auf uns wartet. Wenn die Tage wieder länger werden und die Touren proportional wieder zunehmen.   

Viele Grüße an die fünfte Jahreszeit 
Drake


----------



## jesusjones (4. Februar 2002)

abend zusammen

wie manche bestimmt schon gemerkt haben werden steht der unmittelbare narren climax an 
so, darum haben wir uns überlegt die flucht richtung holländische oder belgische küste an zutreten.
hat jemand so kurzfristig noch´´n tip wo´s besonders gut ist?
auch in hinsicht aufs biken 
jaja, a bisserl kurzfristig, stimmt schon....aber sind wir nicht noch jung und spontan? mehr oder weniger   

also, lasst mal hören


----------



## Hein (4. Februar 2002)

scheinen wohl nicht viele Jecken unter den Bikern zu sein... und das ist gut so   

@ jesusjones
Nordseeküste könnte bei den angesagten Wind- Wetterverhältnissen ganz schön frustrierend werden. Bei Regen und Sturm in den Dünen wirst Du Dir noch ´ne Schutzpappnase wünschen. Und eine Karnevalsflucht sollte schon besser als Karneval sein.

Meine Vermeidungsstrategien:

Ski & Alpen: zensiertes Wetter 

Biken: zensiertes Wetter 

liegengebliebene Arbeiten erledigen: Dann gibt´s mehr Zeit zum biken bei gutem Wetter 

Sonntag küt de Zuch. Und das bei mir vor der Haustür 

Hein mit Humor aber Pappnasenallergie


----------



## dotheridething (5. Februar 2002)

Hi und hallo!!! 

Bin ja echt froh, daß ich hier nich der einzige bin, der eine "gewisse Antisympathie" für Karneval hat.  

Aber ehrlich gesagt fällt mir auch keine richtig gute Route in der Gegend ein. 

Falls Du jedoch was gefunden hast, kannste ja mal zurück ins Forum schreiben oder aber mir ne private message schicken!!!

Also ich hätt schon Bock über diese "lustigen TAge" was zu biken. 

Mehl bäck
Drake


----------



## jesusjones (5. Februar 2002)

hallo zusammen,

haben uns es jetzt doch anders überlegt.
lassen das sein und machen uns dafür mal ´nen schönen Tag in der therme o.ä. 

und so habe ich auch zeit "liegen gebliebene arbeit zumachen"  

also... der zuch küt 

@drake 

bock am sonntag die tour mit mio zumachen?


----------



## pratt (5. Februar 2002)

dor zuch küt och bei uns (sch... Karneval)

darum treffen wir uns erst wieder am Sonntag, den 17.02.02 um 9:00 Uhr in Eynatten an der Kirche


----------



## dotheridething (5. Februar 2002)

Tja, in anbetracht der Tatsache, daß Sonntag nix läuft, werd ich wohl oder übel mit meinen Kumpels diesen "tollen" Zuch gucken gehn  
oder ich werde den Tag vorm PC verbringen oder mim TV 

Hab jetzt schon mal vorsorglich meine alten PC-Spiele wieder entstaubt 

Tja, wer nich kommt zur rechten Zeit..... 

Keep on rollin`
Drake


----------



## dotheridething (13. Februar 2002)

Wo gibt es etwas anspruchsvollere Touren in der Eifel (dachte schon mal so Richtung Schleiden oder so?) 

Was gibts für tolle Trails / Strecken um/ am Rursee????

Gibt`s da in der Nähe was nennenswertes? Bin mal auf Eure Antworten gespannt.
 

Also mehl bäck 
Drake


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (14. Februar 2002)

Hallo,

>Wo gibt es etwas anspruchsvollere Touren in der Eifel (dachte schon mal so Richtung Schleiden oder so?) 

Hab ne Tourenbeschreiben von Gemünd nach Schleiden, soll mittel bis schwer sein. Bei interesse kann ich dir die Mailen.

>Was gibts für tolle Trails / Strecken um/ am Rursee????
Mir ist eigentlich nur einer bekannt: vom Paulushof zur Staumauer Obersee. Der Rest besteht aus Forstwegen.
Dann besser nach Heimbach: Richtung Mariawald 2-3Trails und noch einen vom Eichelberg (andere Talseite) mit "Felsenrutsche".

cu,
five40


----------



## jesusjones (16. Februar 2002)

nach einem klasse tag auf dem radl melde ich mich für morgen bei mio und den jungs ab.
schön wars...


----------



## jesusjones (16. Februar 2002)

....


----------



## jesusjones (16. Februar 2002)

...


----------



## jesusjones (16. Februar 2002)




----------



## Hein (16. Februar 2002)

ich hab mich heut in den Ardennen rumgetrieben; sehr fein dort 

@jesusjones
letztes Bild ist an der Spitze der Schlitterley am Rursee?


----------



## Hein (18. Februar 2002)

sollte natürlich ein erhobener Daumen sein, bin ja kein Schlechtwetterfetischist  

@jesusjones: würd mich wirklich interessieren ob meine Ortsvermutung richtig ist


----------



## jesusjones (18. Februar 2002)

ne, leider nicht ganz richtig 
ist ein stück hinter eschauel, ne stinknormale bucht (falls man es bucht nennen kann)


----------



## jesusjones (18. Februar 2002)

melde hiermit mal wieder frischen schneefall 
ob ich das nach dem guten wochenende so klasse finde, hm 

naja,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (26. Februar 2002)

Ich musste mir nochmal besseres Wetter in Erinnerung rufen


----------



## jesusjones (26. Februar 2002)

naja, das wetter muss ja auch wieder besser werden...geht doch gar nicht anders 

ich hab im moment leider überhaupt keine zeit 

wird wieder zeit den kopf frei zukriegen...


----------



## dotheridething (26. Februar 2002)

Geiles Foto!!! 

Is echt demotivierend, wenn de so den ganzen Tag ausm Büro guckst und die Sonne hoffnungslos versucht durch diese dicken, bedrohlichen Wolken zu scheinen. 

... und dann noch dieser besch.... Wind dabei.  

Die Idee mit dem Foto is gar nicht so schlecht. Werd mir gleich mal die Fotos von letzter Saison anschaun und mal träumen und überlegen, welche Trails es noch unsicher zu machen gibt.    

Trotz allem   schönen Tach noch!!!

do the ride thing - Drake


----------



## Hein (26. Februar 2002)

@jesusjones
könnt ja noch schlimmer kommen: Du hast keine Zeit und es ist schönes Wetter


----------



## jesusjones (26. Februar 2002)

@ hein 
naja, so wirklich aufbauend ist das im moment echt nicht...

auf dem letzten bild - dein rad?


----------



## jesusjones (26. Februar 2002)

bald ist´s wieder soweit....hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hein (26. Februar 2002)

ja


----------



## Hein (2. April 2002)

Kann mir hier jemand verraten, seit wann der Kreuzweg von Mariawald durch das Ruppental runter nach Heimbach für biker gesperrt ist?

Auf dem Singletrail vom "Schwarzes Kreuz" runter zur Urftstaumauer war in der vergangenen Woche wohl schweres Gerät im Einsatz. Zum Glück nicht über die gesamte Länge des Trails.


----------



## five40 (2. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Hein Walker _
> Kann mir hier jemand verraten, seit wann der Kreuzweg von Mariawald durch das Ruppental runter nach Heimbach für biker gesperrt ist?



den Trail am Heimbachsee auf der Linkenseite unterer Teil ist schon seit ein paar Jahren gesperrt. Ich denke mal die haben zur gleichen Zeit auch die Schilder an den anderen Trails von Mariawald nach Heimbach aufgestellt.
Im September 01 war der Kreuzweg auch schon für biker zum runterfahren gesperrt!

cu,
five40


----------



## Hein (2. April 2002)

Die Sperrung des Seetrails ist mir bekannt. Den Kreuzweg bin ich im Herbst noch runter. Da wird sich wohl bei mir aus Vorfreude vor dem Trail eine temporäre Sehschwäche aufgetan haben. Sehr schade 
Kann man nur hoffen, dass das harte Eifelwetter die Schilder schnell angreift oder jemand Asyl in einem geheitzten Keller anbietet


----------



## Heimwerker King (4. April 2002)

habe noch platz hier bei mir im asyl, also her mit den schildern

cu
lord


----------



## THREE60 (23. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von laschet _
> *Der Trail beginnt am Forsthaus Mospert.
> Von dort immer immer geradeaus Richtung Diebach (sieht man ganz Toll auf Deinem Kartenscann {vieleicht mal komprimieren der läd bei mir noch immer}).
> *



ganz net, aber der downhill am Forsthaus Ternell war dagen ein echtes Highligth.

Wo gibts nochwas von dieser Qualität. Sollte fahrtechnisch recht anspruchsvoll sein.

Gruß,
    Ralf


----------



## Hein (27. Juni 2002)

Vermelde angenehme Wassertemperaturen im Rursee 

Was gibts schöneres, als nach dem Kampf gegen die Höhenmeter ein Bad im See.

Nur leider gab bei meiner gestrigen Aktion der Hinterbau ein unangenehmes Knacken ab. Riss in einer Schweissnaht an der Hinterbauschwinge


----------



## Hein (31. März 2003)

Ich habe gehört, dass alle Wege auf Camp Vogelsang aufgrund des Irakkrieges komplett gesperrt sind.

Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## five40 (31. März 2003)

AFAIK waren die noch nie offen!

cu,
jens


----------



## Hein (31. März 2003)

Ein Teil ist zu Wochenenden u. Feiertagen geöffnet.

Gäb ja sonst auch keine Möglichkeit zur Urfttalsperre zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (31. März 2003)

ich dachte du meinst die Burg Vogelsang, stimmt schon der kpl. Truppenübungsplatz heißt 'Camp Vogelsang'.

Der Teil vom Kermeter bis zur Staumauer, der sonst am Wo offen ist, ist wohl wegen des Irakkrieges gesperrt.

http://www.aachener-zeitung.de/sixc...ild=menue_suchen.gif&template=detail_standard

cu,
five40


----------



## THREE60 (31. März 2003)

meine beim WDR gelesen zu haben, dass wieder offen ist.


----------



## Hein (31. März 2003)

Hört sich ja heftig an.

Schon mehrmals auf dem permanent gesperrten Teil angehalten worden. Aber niemals Anzeige oder Geldbusse. Waren aber immer "normale" Soldaten, denen ich meine Ortsunkenntnis vermitteln konnte


----------

